# Lightweight +/-6 degree 70mm stem



## gks333 (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a raceface turbine +/- 6 degree 70mm stem. This stem weighs 125g. I noticed that extralite hyperstem would be 64g IF they made a 70mm stem. I eml'd them and they replied that they are unable to do that due 3D programming, jig costs etc.

So what are other options?

No, I will not go with a longer (80mm) stem.
No, $300 for a stem is not an option (MCFK), thats too steep for me...maybe. $300 for approx. 50g...

Mcfk Carbon Stem - Fair Wheel Bikes

Thanks


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Stem envy, 99gms at 70mm +/-6deg and only $265

Mountain Stem - ENVE Composites


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Kalloy Uno Al 7050 Ultra Light Weight Stem 31 8 7 Degree Black | eBay

Uno ASA025 31 8 x 70mm MTB Mountain Road Bike Bicycle 7° Stem | eBay

Uno ASA025 31 8 x 70mm MTB Mountain Road Bike Bicycle 7Â° Stem | eBay

6 M5 x 16mm Taper Head Titanium Bolt TI Washer Ritchey WCS 4 Axis Carbon Stem | eBay


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

sfer1 said:


> Uno ASA025 31 8 x 70mm MTB Mountain Road Bike Bicycle 7° Stem | eBay


I have one of these. IIRC, it weighed 95g on my food scale with the included stainless bolts.

The logos come off easily by laying a fingernail polish remover soaked cloth on them for 60 seconds, followed by minimal scrubbing. I used a little round disposable cotton pad that I found in my wife's 'kit' for painting her nails.


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Honestly would not give up a RF Turbine stem for a Kalloy Uno stem to save 30 grams.


----------



## gks333 (Mar 5, 2013)

Well I appreciate the responses so far but I should have also stated "no cheap chinese/off brand crap". blkangel - I agree, I would not give up known quality for grams. The enve would only save me 26g and cost $270. Mine as well go MCFK for $295 and save 47g but like I stated, thats too much for too little weight saved. 

I was hoping there was an extralite competitor that sold stems at extralights weight (approx 64g) for a stem the same length (70mm) and angle (+/- 6 degrees). $300 for 61g weight saving (if extralite made 70mm stems) on a bike I will ride for approx. 7 more years...yeah, I could do that and possibly move to my next bike....sure.

Thanks again for the replys.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

That "cheap chinese/off brand crap" Kalloy Uno stem is actually very popular among European weight weenies. I've seen it on many high-end bikes. It's light, reliable and unexpensive.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

gks333 said:


> I have a raceface turbine +/- 6 degree 70mm stem. This stem weighs 125g. I noticed that extralite hyperstem would be 64g IF they made a 70mm stem. I eml'd them and they replied that they are unable to do that due 3D programming, jig costs etc.
> 
> So what are other options?
> 
> ...


Syntace Force 109 75mm at 102g

Yes, I know it's not 70mm - but you'll live! If 5mm is going to jack you over the bars at the first sight of a 6" drop, then they make a 60mm at 96g.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Ibis 70mm with Ti bolts is 91 grams. $44.95 with steel bolts, however Ibis does not list this stem on there site anymore. You might find stock at a Ibis dealer.
Nothing wrong with the Uno stems, I have several friends running them for years and they are solid. The lightest model is 83.8 grams with Ti bolts - 70mm.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

gks333 said:


> I have a raceface turbine +/- 6 degree 70mm stem. This stem weighs 125g. I noticed that extralite hyperstem would be 64g IF they made a 70mm stem. I eml'd them and they replied that they are unable to do that due 3D programming, jig costs etc.
> 
> So what are other options?
> 
> ...


I have a Renthal Apex 50 a really well designed stem and seemingly as solid as a rock Apex 70mm. It comes in at around $100 but (the horror!) you will add weight: 140 grams for 70 mm ... you can use titanium bolts on the steerer clamp to drop 3-4 grams. Keep your Turbine?


----------



## Vance72 (Jun 4, 2016)

Take a look at Wren Sports. They sell a 70mm stem -6 degrees for $49.99 US dollars. Mine weighed 78.1 grams on my scales. They use steel m5 bolts and do not recommend ti bolts.


----------



## gks333 (Mar 5, 2013)

I will get this if it excepts the 31.8mm raceface next bars that I bought. Are your bars 31.8mm? The site says 31.8mm bore but 28.6mm ID. Is that 28.6mm if the clamp is fully secured? They also do not mention the specs for the fork steerer stem. I have 2016 fox34 fit4 120mm 1.5" tapered to 1 1/8" stem. Thanks.
https://www.wrensports.com/lightweight-alloy-stems.html


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

28.6mm bore refers to the 1-1/8" steer tube clamp


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

Vance72 said:


> Take a look at Wren Sports. They sell a 70mm stem -6 degrees for $49.99 US dollars. Mine weighed 78.1 grams on my scales. They use steel m5 bolts and do not recommend ti bolts.


When I asked Renthal they said that titanium is fine for the steerer tube, but not for the face plate.


----------



## gks333 (Mar 5, 2013)

Davide said:


> When I asked Renthal they said that titanium is fine for the steerer tube, but not for the face plate.


I dont see how using 4 titanium bolts vs the stock steel bolts would be bad or unsafe for the face plate. FSA uses Ti on some of there stems. Hell, I have a FSA OS-99 90mm stem on my 2009 mach 4 that has Ti bolts for the face. Been using it for 3 years (until I got the 2015 mach 4) with no issues what so ever (I weigh 170lbs fully geared/suited up). Comments backed by knowledge and not assumptions please.

Stem is on its way. Once I get the stem I will measure then order Ti bolts and post pics and weight.

Good read;
Review: ProTi FFR Titanium Bolts Save Weight, Increase Strength Through Forging - Bikerumor


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Vance72 said:


> Take a look at Wren Sports. They sell a 70mm stem -6 degrees for $49.99 US dollars. Mine weighed 78.1 grams on my scales. They use steel m5 bolts and do not recommend ti bolts.


I have the 40mm Wren stem. Nice piece, but I don't really like the small 3mm bolts.


----------



## Vance72 (Jun 4, 2016)

I weighed the steel bolts at 1.8 grams .


----------



## gks333 (Mar 5, 2013)

Vance72 said:


> I weighed the steel bolts at 1.8 grams .


If thats the case I will stick to the steel bolts. Thats lighter than the M5X18 Ti bolts. What length were they?

M5 Bolts


----------



## MASC1104 (Feb 2, 2015)

Kalloy has been around a longgggggg time and is very high bang for the buck stuff. Its not fancy or has the big name or rep but its solid.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

gks333 said:


> If thats the case I will stick to the steel bolts. Thats lighter than the M5X18 Ti bolts. What length were they?
> 
> M5 Bolts


My Wren stem bolts take a 3mm hex.


----------



## gks333 (Mar 5, 2013)

Installed the 70mm 6 degree Wren stem onto my bike and will be taking first ride tomorrow.

Wren stem with bolts 77g
RF turbine w/bolts 130g (weighed with escali scale and force feedback scale)

Thats just over $1/g so this was a refreshingly cheap upgrade.
When i first held the Wren stem I literally kept tapping it against metal thinking it was plastic it was so light. I weigh 170lbs fully geared with 35oz of water in camekbak so I am not concerned about the stem breaking since I dont do jumps or get more than 2ft of air.

Current bike weight is now 24.34lbs weighed dusty as all get out and ready to ride.

BTW, loving the RF NEXT 725mm bars. Went into thinking I would cut off 15mm at 710mm but after 3 rides I think I will leave it as is. Previous bar was 690mm giant contact SLR riser.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

RS VR6 said:


> I have the 40mm Wren stem. Nice piece, but I don't really like the small 3mm bolts.


what dont you like about the 3mm bolts? are the hex allen keys bolts more prone to rounding in the smaller size?


----------



## RussJ (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi, Russ from Wren. Found this thread and appreciate the discussion about our new stems. Decided to jump in because we do not use allen bolts in our stem. We use Torx T20 bolts. The Torx design allows for smaller bolts (less weight) while maintaing strength. Because the heads are smaller, the Torx design is critical to reaching the proper tightening torque without damaging the heads over time. Small allens would not hold up and weigh more. Also, titanium allen bolts will weigh more than our Torx bolts, so no savings there. Please do not try to use allen wrenches with these bolts as you risk damaging the bolt when tightening. FYI, we also use the same T20 bolts in the carbon clamps for the bash guards that come with the Wren suspension fork, for the same reasons. Thanks again for your interest in Wren products!


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks Russ for the speedy delivery. Really pleased with my Wren stem. would certainly recommend, well finished, lightweight & bargain price.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

That's similar to the richey 260 stem, supposedly 103g at 100mm, IDK if accurate, but I went with the 70mm version, should be pretty light and pretty cost efficient where I found it, although not kalloy-cheap. Same small torque bolts, although 3 bolts to cinch the steerer.


----------



## tdilf (Sep 21, 2006)

gks333 cut that steer tube and you will drop more weight - just say'n.


----------



## gks333 (Mar 5, 2013)

tdilf said:


> gks333 cut that steer tube and you will drop more weight - just say'n.


Thats going to happen this fall. Received the bike in november so I wanted to get 1 solid season of riding in to be sure I did not need anymore steerer tube. Better to be safe than sorry right? Will cut and probably see a 15g savings at best.


----------



## poynt (Jan 15, 2004)

I have one of these, LYTI 70mm 6deg stem weighs in at 77 with steel bolts, should get it down to 71g with Ti ones (.95g), same size as the extralite bolts. Only cost 39euros or $43

here it has 4 old heavy Ti (1.8g) in the front and 2 steel (1.9g) in back clamp


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

gks333 said:


> Thats going to happen this fall. Received the bike in november so I wanted to get 1 solid season of riding in to be sure I did not need anymore steerer tube. Better to be safe than sorry right? Will cut and probably see a 15g savings at best.


You should be able to get much more than a 15g saving. Once the surplus steerer goes you can use garmin's elastic bands to hold on your bike computer mount, and can remove that heavy clamp you have now.

Lighter, tidier, and cost-free ... perfect


----------



## Kwalker (Jul 25, 2016)

blkangel said:


> Honestly would not give up a RF Turbine stem for a Kalloy Uno stem to save 30 grams.


Kalloy is a very respected OE brand that makes many major bike manufacturer's stems. The heavier alloy UNO is rebadged as OEM by every major bike brand.

With eBay though you can never be sure if it is genuine so at least ordering from Fairwheel you can trust they got the actual product.


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

sfer1 said:


> That "cheap chinese/off brand crap" Kalloy Uno stem is actually very popular among European weight weenies. I've seen it on many high-end bikes. It's light, reliable and unexpensive.


Kalloy has been around for a while as well (back in the 90's) You have to think that they have use "leassons learned" in their manufacturing to make a stiff strong stem...i'd trust'em


----------



## Kevin W. (Nov 17, 2015)

Wren 70mm stem is 76 grams and retails for $59.99 In stock.


----------



## Cline (Jan 14, 2004)

Wren 90mm stem is 87.885 grams got mine off eBay


----------



## always_last (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm also looking for a lightweight +/- 6 70mm stem and that Wren looks clean. Anyone have a stack height for it? Don't see it listed anywhere.


----------



## Cline (Jan 14, 2004)

40mm on my 90mm stem +/- 6


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

39.8mm is the official manufacturer spec. Russ from wren confirmed that for me before I ordered mine a few weeks ago, but yeah 40mm as Cline posted.


----------



## always_last (Jun 7, 2012)

^^^ Thanks for the info, it'll work perfect for me!


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm sure I'm late to the party, but here is mine:

Also a Wren Sports 70mm -+6, paid $24 on ebay semi new. Upgraded with PROTI Forged Titanium bolts, final weight 71.8g


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

andrepsz said:


> I'm sure I'm late to the party, but here is mine:
> 
> Also a Wren Sports 70mm -+6, paid $24 on ebay semi new. Upgraded with PROTI Forged Titanium bolts, final weight 71.8g
> View attachment 1119931


Did you weigh the stock steel bolts?

See: http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/wren-stem-50mm-75gm-1025972.html#post12915536

Basically, wren said that the steel ones are lighter than the same size ti torx or allen head bolts.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

jestep said:


> Did you weigh the stock steel bolts?
> 
> See: http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/wren-stem-50mm-75gm-1025972.html#post12915536
> 
> Basically, wren said that the steel ones are lighter than the same size ti torx or allen head bolts.


6x Wren Chromo bolts: 11.8g

6x M4L15-OTB3 Proti FFR Ti bolts is: 5.4g 
M4X15

Wren Stem is Aluminum 3D Forged, so best bolts to go with are Full forged Titanium bolts from Proti, perfect duo.

Wren Bolts: 11.8g.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Yikes, are the Proti bolts really $7.50 each, wow!


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

phlegm said:


> Yikes, are the Proti bolts really $7.50 each, wow!


I know...but they will probably last an entire relationship between the geek...and the bike...well how many years we are talking about here?


----------



## iRider (Nov 15, 2005)

New kid in town:
https://www.bike-components.de/en/NEWMEN/Evolution-SL-318-2-Stem-p52756/

Should hit the shelfs soon. The guy behind the company is a former Syntace co-owner.


----------

